# 3.5" vs 2.5" external hard drive



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Aug 26, 2012)

As I've replaced my internal 750gb 5400rm HDD with a 120gb SSD (Corsair Force GT), I'll now be needing a fast enough external HDD for movies/games playback and storage. Have shortlisted these two (one being 2.5", while the other one being a 3.5" drive):

WD My Book Essential 3.5 Inch 1 TB External Hard Disk | External Hard Drive | Flipkart.com

*www.flipkart.com/wd-my-passport-us...4CFT&ref=2c9bceeb-085a-4abc-8684-eb2f011a68e2

So just wanted to confirm that which one of these would be more reliable for constant playback...


----------



## Naxal (Aug 26, 2012)

As far I know, You can have just casing also, so you could have used your old 750GB HDD inside a casing and turn it into a portable HDD


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Aug 26, 2012)

Naxal said:


> As far I know, You can have just casing also, so you could have used your old 750GB HDD inside a casing and turn it into a portable HDD



Will it require external supply? And, can you link me any sites that are selling it? 

FYI: That 750gb HHD is 2.5" 5400rpm


----------



## Naxal (Aug 27, 2012)

xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> Will it require external supply? And, can you link me any sites that are selling it?
> 
> FYI: That 750gb HHD is 2.5" 5400rpm



I have seen them locally, in local market, no for 2.5" drive, it doesn't require any external power supply. Its USB powered !!

Search in eBay, full of 250~ type things, how ever I have seen these at around 200 or even lower in Kolkata market 

TRICOM USB External Casing for 2.5 inch SATA Laptop Hard Disk | eBay


----------



## acewin (Aug 27, 2012)

true buy a casing for 2.5 HDD supporting USB 3.0 from local market rather than ebay, these products do not have definite lifetime. so buy it from local market
until and unless u r buying any coolermaster case for HDD enclosure.


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 27, 2012)

Transcend also makes USB powered SATA enclosures for 2.5" drives. I bought one for 700 bucks around 2 yrs ago, and has served me well since then.


----------

